
Cloverly – An API for Carbon Offsets - nateschmidt
https://cloverly.com
======
nateschmidt
Today we launched a new startup (earth day!) called Cloverly, an API for
carbon offsets. Our team has been working on this project for over a year. It
was born out of our frustration around ecommerce shipments. We're all buying
more and more online, and those deliveries come with a heavy carbon footprint.

People have been purchasing offsets for cars and homes for a while, but they
haven’t been easily accessible to the digital economy. Offsets can also lack
transparency, which is something we're trying to improve.

Right now we've built out a few endpoints that you can use to create offsets.
If you ping /shipping and send us shipping information, we can calculate the
carbon impact and purchase a corresponding offset from a wind or solar
facility. Or ping our /vehicle endpoint with miles driven and information
about your vehicle, and we'll do the offset. Or just tell us how many pounds
of carbon you want to offset at /carbon. More info in the docs!

All of our offsets are done using wind or solar renewable energy certificates.
They're a mainstream mechanism for offsets. Best of all, the API returns the
exact renewable energy being purchased. That lets us localize. If you want to
offset a 50-mile drive through Dallas, we'll offset it with, for example, a
purchase of Texas wind energy. We'll have many new renewable energy sources
coming online over the coming months, and always aim to match impact to energy
as closely as possible.

We’re really proud of this project, and excited to launch on Earth Day!

~~~
_1tan
Super interesting service! What about other negative externalities like e.g.
tire residue? Any plans for tackling more categories?

